# Are these Rosy Tetra?



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I went to one of the LFS today to get some fish to go with the German Blue Rams I will be getting next week and got these fish that were not labled as rosy tetras but to me they kind of looked like the picture in the profile just maybe a little pale like fish always do at the stores. If you guys don't think they are Rosy's then what do you think they are and will they still work with the German Rams? I can take them back if I have to but if they will work with the blue rams I would like to keep them.


----------



## fish joey (Aug 27, 2010)

I think they are Serpea Tetras I have them and they do color... to deep redish orange but change when streesed (water change etc) paler


----------



## fish joey (Aug 27, 2010)

:lol:....PS most people DONT like them they are suppose to Nip but I have never had an issue


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

They don't look like my tetras which are supposed to be rosy tetra, so I'd agree that they aren't.


----------



## AnnieC (Jan 5, 2011)

They look like they might be Red Minor Tetras aka Jewel Tetras


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if they will be ok with the german blue rams? Byron had suggested the Rosy Tetra or any tetra in the rosy clade and according to the profiles here if they are the Serpae Tetra they are part of that group so hopefully they will be okay and I can keep them because I am really enjoying watching them swim all together like they do. I hope I can get a definiate answer soon.


----------



## fish joey (Aug 27, 2010)

They really look like red minor or serpea tetra same name...also skirted longer fins... I have both..dont know about blue rams sorry...have you PM Byron?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes I pm'd him last night hopefully he will answer me soon. Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Just wanted to update Byron said these would pick on the German Rams so I took them back and got 10 harlequin rasbora tetra instead.


----------



## fish joey (Aug 27, 2010)

Glad you got your answer and your new fish..... good luck....looking forward to the photos :lol:


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I posted a picture of the tank as it is now in the plant section but it will be changeing when I get my plants I am ordering in.


----------

